# Fishing in Iraq



## surfcowboy

I just want to say hi to everyone. It looks like yall are doing well back home and the fishing is good. the fishing is rough out here lots of beach i guess the tide is way out. i'm still waiting for it to come in. there are some really big bull sand fish out here which go crazy when there's a wind blowing. i'll have to take a photo of one next time i get out. lots of bait out here like the camel spider for one. 

well yall keep catching those fish i'll be back in about a year. i'm thinking of going on one of those 52hr big E trips when i get back. i could use some ideas on stuff i need to get for it like types of reels, rods, lures, jigs, ect stuff like that.


Talk to yall later

Charles


----------



## bigfost

God bless you brother, and be safe over there.


----------



## Luco

Be safe and God bless, There is no telling what you might catch over there. SAY, how is the hunting?


----------



## haparks

do u use those camel spiders for bait i have seen a picture of them they are scary-- when i was over there the first time we tried to take care of sadam-- no one told us of those scary things


----------



## espanolabass

Thank you for you and your families sacrifice. I really appreciate what your doing {and your unit} for our country. Keep safe. You are in my prayers.


----------



## kim e cooper

hey dude be safe over there be 2 cool & write back love what ya"ll or doing I"LL pray for ya"ll god bless you ALL. jwcoop


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ

*GET BACK SAFE!*

*GOD BLESS YOU*


----------



## canman

*FREE fishing trip*

just looking thru different boards on 2 cool, when you get home you have a free fishing trip ON ME to the galveston area, from one OLD militart guy to another, i put in 29 yaears.11 months, 22 days, PLEASE get in contact with me upon return

canman ( don kern)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Since you offered me a trip also, I would lvoe to get together when he gets back. Great times and good stories.


----------



## Silverfox1

I would like to offer you some rods for your trip when you get back. Let me know when.


----------



## Tankfxr

I may not be able to offer a free trip offshore but i can offer to take someone fishing when they get back home. With me fishing i really cant even gurantee fish but i can gurantee a good time.


----------



## CajunBob

*Fishing Trip*

When you get back I will take you fishing also Blue Water or inshore what ever you want to do (979) 415-4739 I am in the Freeport area in Texas. God Bless you and Thank you!!


----------

